# 2ft by 1ft glass tank? suitable for hammies/gerbils?



## WeimyLady (Jan 3, 2010)

I have decided to tank down one of my fish tanks because I can't stop the water going green, plus I only have a few fish in there anyway and it generally looks not very nice. So, I thought about putting something else in there -- namely a new hamster, or perhaps a pair of gerbils. It is 2ft wide and 1ft across. Is this big enough? in the past I have always used a traditional cage. When my last hamster died about 6 months ago, he was in a 3 story Duna Fun cage. The Duna Fun is sold as a 2 tier cage, but I added an extra level. I love this cage, but it takes up a LOT of space so would rather not get it out again. Thus I had the fish tank idea. My concern though is that it would not be big enough? although I was thinking about making some shelves some how.

Any thoughts? my other option would be a baby cornsnake, but I'd have to upgrade the viv eventually as it grew. Or a leopard gecko or two, who should be ok in a 2 footer for life.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

If i'm honest I would say it is a little too small for hamsters and gerbils. Poosibly for baby robo hamsters but I would personally go no smaller than a 3ft tank for that is te#heir only running space. 2ft is OK if it is a cage with many levels.

No idea on cornsnakes etc lol.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

i personnly think its a bit small and tbh think that tanks arnt that good anyway dut to poor air circulation.
but if you do decide to use it you could make like a extra section from a wired cage bit like gerbilariums like these gerbilarium - Google Search would be better than just a tank. good luck


----------



## WeimyLady (Jan 3, 2010)

niki87 said:


> If i'm honest I would say it is a little too small for hamsters and gerbils. Poosibly for baby robo hamsters but I would personally go no smaller than a 3ft tank for that is te#heir only running space. 2ft is OK if it is a cage with many levels.
> 
> No idea on cornsnakes etc lol.


I could put shelves in and there would be room for a full size Syrian wheel, as it is quite a tall tank.


----------

